# Ruby card - prepaid Mastercard



## LDFerguson (14 Sep 2009)

I note the recent launch of Ruby card, a pre-paid Mastercard.  According to the website the issuer is Newcastle Building Society but this launch is to the Irish market.  Website is [broken link removed]


----------



## DublinTexas (14 Sep 2009)

*Re: Rubycard - prepaid Mastercard*

I like their Exchange Rate calculator because according to that withdrawing 100£ will mean I get charged 100€ plus 2.00€ per withdraw. However if I withraw 100€ in France it is going to cost me 108.53 € plus 2.00€ per withdraw. 

What are these people doing? Launch a UK product in Ireland that they than host with a web developer, where half of the website actualy points to that web developer (http://ruby.tux.dev.textor.com) instead of their site and where T&C are not available 

But not only that, it's important to remember that if NBS goes bust your money is gone as this card does not fall under any goverment guarantee scheme.

Charging 1€ a minute to contact customer service is another reason not to go with this card.

As much as I hate halifax , if you need a debit card other than Laser/Maestro getting a current account with a visa debit card is way safer and cheaper than getting this product.


----------



## MikeRubyCard (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Rubycard - prepaid Mastercard*

Hi DublinTexas - thanks for your reply. It's Mike here from [broken link removed]. Firstly - thanks for pointing out the issue with the calculator! We've taken this off the site while it's being fixed.
With regard to the url - I think you saw that at a time when we were making changes to the site, it should display as normal now. 

We understand your concerns with the call cost - we are currently in negotiations on the costs of this. Just to let you know, you can access your balance and move funds by SMS and any enquiries online are free.

With regards to the NBS comment - you're right to point this out and we're going to change this on the site. Your funds are fully protected if NBS or Tuxedo go out of business. We're going to make this more customer friendly and prominent on the site.

Thanks again for your feedback - it's much appreciated!


----------



## Alex (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: Rubycard - prepaid Mastercard*

i applied a few days ago. i want to try this product out. i like the way you can pay via sms. i have payzone and ryanair too. i must say i am angry with ruby though. i HAD to ring customer service twice and was charged 18 euro (mobile) for each call. i was in a queue for several minutes. they probably like keeping people waiting. i hope i don't have to ring them again anytime soon. who would? can the ruby card be loaded easily lads? anyone out there who has done it yet? where's the best places in dublin cc to do it? i keep thinking i'm going to run into trouble loading it as some staff don't understand. i will load it via bank transfer at a later date. cheers for any comments.


----------



## TheShark (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: Rubycard - prepaid Mastercard*

Is it possible to fund this card by SMS?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Sep 2009)

*Re: Rubycard - prepaid Mastercard*

they are now sending me spam promoting the card. 

I would avoid any supplier who behaves like this.


----------



## Blackberry (28 Sep 2009)

For any issuer to make an decent return from a prepaid offering, they have to charge massive fees, particulary in such a small market as this one.


----------



## rockofages (23 Feb 2010)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but does anyone know of these problems have been sorted out? I'm considering getting a Ruby Card, or a better alternative if one is suggested?


----------



## irishpancake (23 Feb 2010)

You should go for Neteller Prepaid Mastercard. They have a pretty slick operation, and the physical card is accepted by Ryanair for no card fees.

They offer both Virtual and Physical Chip+Pin cards, but there was a problem with the Virtual Card not being recognised by RyanAir, not sure if this is now fixed.

You can use it for POS transactions for free, but ATM wthdrawals cost €4.

Fx costs 2.95%.

You can fund it from your Bank Account for no fees, and other ways by paying fees.

There is no Dormancy fee, i.e. if not used in any month some cards charge you 

There are damaged card replacement and cancellation fees, €15

So, if your careful, you can use this card for zero money on fees.

But, this is important:



> NETELLER Inactive Administrative Fee
> 
> Question
> Is there a fee for not using my NETELLER account?
> ...



So, use it at least once in a 14 month period.

I have bought RyanAir flights, with no fees, so it works.

Also, I fund it from my Current Account for no fee.

BTW, don't think Irish Revenue can charge Stamp Duty on the Neteller Card.


----------



## Willy Fogg (23 Feb 2010)

Rubycard seems to work fine for me now. Site seems ok, top-ups haven't caused me any problems and works with Ryanair.


----------



## irishpancake (23 Feb 2010)

Willy Fogg said:


> Rubycard seems to work fine for me now. Site seems ok, top-ups haven't caused me any problems and works with Ryanair.



Not so sure regarding the potential costs associated with this card as compared to Neteller:



> *How much does my Ruby MasterCard®  Prepaid Card and eccount cost?*
> The Ruby MasterCard Perpaid Card *costs only €12.95 if paying by a  credit/debit or laser card. €15 by SMS.*
> 
> *What tariffs are available?*
> ...


And, from that wierd link "http://ruby.tux.dev.textor.com/terms.html" in the above quote:



> 1. FEES AND CHARGES
> 1.1 All Fees and Charges relating to the prepaid card are detailed in  the Fees Summary. These Fees and Charges form an integral part of these  terms and conditions.
> 1.2 At the point of card purchase you can select a tariff to suit you; * fees apply to all tariffs*, see Fees and Charges for details.
> 
> ...


Personally, I feel the Neteller Chip + Pin Prepaid is a no-brainer.


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Feb 2010)

+1

One more happy no-brainer here (well, so far...)


----------



## nbaki82 (25 Feb 2010)

The Neteller Net+ Prepaid MasterCard® was
recently awarded Best Gaming Prepaid card by Prepaid365, the UK's leading
prepaid card comparison site.

Read about this and all other cards, go to http://www.prepaid365.com/


----------

